# Egg Filled Danio or something else?



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a danio that I cannot sex, and camera won't take good pics...grr. lol anyways this pic is quite blurry but maybe someone would be able to help me out. So do you think this is an egg filled danio or do you think it might be something more serious? I have one other danio and that one is skinny (normal size) Thanks for your help!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It almost looks like his/her spine is curved..


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol what is that!!!! in all my day ive never seen such a bad picture! please try to get a better one so we can further assist you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's the Loch Ness monster!!!

No, wait, it's just a very egg-laden female danio.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hehehe, lol I was just thinking it was a bit like those pictures you see in conspiracy theory books when i read ToS' comment.

Yeah it looks like eggs to me but a better picture would help us help you.


----------



## danio95 (Nov 6, 2010)

well i have seen many bad pics(most of them mine) and i would say that she is prego. If you have a male put them in a solitary tank over night and for about 4 hours after sunrise or until she looks skinny the eggs might or might not hatch but other than that she might just be a plump danio.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

sometimes in older danios the spine starts to curve it could just be nearing the end of its life or it could be pregnant hard to tell (pictures kinda blurry)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Old thread... Just a heads up.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

You always seem to be there to give a "heads up" about old threads... do you just sit there and watch the dates or something?


----------

